# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays/Dr. Wong/5053 Grafts/One Session/4 Year 5 Months

## Jotronic

This patient came to see Dr. Wong for a large session. The goal for this  patient was for maximum coverage so Dr. Wong and his team distributed  the grafts starting with the hairline, across the top and into the  crown. The result shown is 4 years and 5 months post-op. 

His hair can be classified as  being between NW5  and NW6, fine caliber and with average donor density. He performed scalp  stretching exercises diligently to get as much hair as possible. 

 Singles - 1157 
Doubles - 2945 
3/4 - 951

----------


## Coligion

His scar sure seems to have blended in well with time.  Does he plan to address the crown issues, or have his goals been met?  Does his donor allow for future sessions?  The frontal 1/3 to 2/3 looks nice and age appropriate.

----------


## Jotronic

Coligion,

As far as I know he's fine with the crown. It was bald before and now it's just a small spot that is thinner than the rest of the scalp. I'd be happy with this too to be honest. Yes, his donor allows for a few thousand more should he want it but I doubt we'll see this patient again. He's happy, so we're happy.

----------

